# New personal best hybrid



## HOUSE (Nov 26, 2013)

I took my buddy out fishing this weekend in 40 degree weather and we got into some good hybrids out on the Ohio River. After an hour of fishing, he drifted down in front of me to chat and had a line dragging behind his canoe which went off in a big way  After a 20minute battle, he pulled out this river monster:





He stole my fish!!!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 26, 2013)

Doesn't look like the hybrids I've seen, they are usually taller.. Looks like a striper, except for the broken lines. Nice fish. He's gonna eat good.


----------



## tigfisher (Nov 26, 2013)

nice rockfish, i bet it gave you a good fight. 
that size is good eating


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's a Hybrid. While not as "tall" as the younger ones, the broken stripes and slight fork in the tail I think indicate it's a Hybrid. Check out this chart....

https://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/sites/default/files/pdf/document/34820-monroe-id-guide/morone_id_guide.pdf


----------



## fender66 (Dec 4, 2013)

SAWEET!


----------



## nlester (Dec 5, 2013)

Jealous! That had to be an excited battle.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2013)

Biggggggg Wiper!


----------

